# How are ya?



## Unmanedpilot (Dec 20, 2007)

Hey my name is Stephen, found the this site through google while I was looking for followspot tips. I just recently got a job at a local Theater and work lights, sound, sound effects, and followspot. It gets busy but its quite fun. I'm mainly a sound mixer (so official sounding huh?) at my church and having to work on more then that at work has been a challenge. Its interesting sound has taken up the past 4 years of volunteer work but I'm actually planning to go to college to get a bachelor of applied science in Air traffic management with an emphasis on Air Traffic control. Yea, thats the name. Anyway I can't wait to get involved here.

I look forward to talking and contributing to the forums!

-Stephen


----------



## Sean (Dec 20, 2007)

Welcome! I hope you have a great stay here.

--Sean


----------



## PadawanGeek (Dec 20, 2007)

Hey man! Welcome!


----------



## derekleffew (Dec 20, 2007)

Welcome, Unmanedpilot. You don't need no stinkin' google, once you've found us. We have our own search, right at the top of the page, between "New Posts" and "Quick Links." Anything not already covered, feel free to ask!

Since you're new, here are some links to help you out:
Here's a 30 post thread about "aiming tips." Here's a thread about how to soften a followspot's edge. Here's my favorite site on followspot operation.

Have a good time, and keep on "pushing tin."


----------



## gafftaper (Dec 20, 2007)

Welcome to the booth Stephen! There's a lot to learn here and a lot to waste your time just having fun with too. It's a great community and we love adding new people to the mix. So jump in, post and ask, we won't bite... except for Hughesie.


----------



## icewolf08 (Dec 20, 2007)

welcome aboard. Ask questions, answer when you can. There are many people with lots of knowledge who are more than willing to share. Make yourself at home!


----------



## Van (Dec 20, 2007)

Wow ! Going into one of the most stressful, under appreciated jobs in the world and what do you with your spare time ? Be a technician? I though I was Masochistic!. 

Welcome aboard! Ask lots, answer what you can.


----------



## Hughesie (Dec 21, 2007)

Unmanedpilot said:


> Air traffic management



you would make a great floor sound/wireless mic fitter



Welcome


----------



## avkid (Dec 21, 2007)

Hughesie89 said:


> you would make a great floor sound/wireless mic fitter
> Welcome


No,no Alex.
A stage manager.


----------



## Van (Dec 22, 2007)

avkid said:


> No,no Alex.
> A stage manager.


Nah ATC guys always take too long to say anything,

"Ahhhhh Stand by lights for que one zero niner,ahh, sound, please adjust levels to minus three niner Dee Bees, over."


----------



## derekleffew (Dec 22, 2007)

Don't listen to most of these naysayers, Unmanedpilot. It appears you are in very good company. To quote from _Concert Lighting, Techniques, Art, and Business_, James L. Moody. Focal Press, 1989. Page 50 (on the topic of calling followspot cues for rock concerts):

"When I was an air traffic controller, I learned something that is generally overlooked. Speech pattern, meter, and accent are very important. If an operator cannot understand you, he will not be able to do the cue properly...The Air Force says that the Midwestern accent can best be understood by every English-speaking person...As air traffic controllers, we were taught that sixty words a minute was the speed at which we were to talk; and I still find this a good speed for show cuing..."


----------



## gafftaper (Dec 23, 2007)

charcoaldabs said:


> One of my classmates flies a single-engine plane, he showed me this.



That's pretty cool Charc. I'll have to waste some of my non CB time there.


----------

